# Non Man



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Ieri sera ho mandato una mail a Man, facendogli il resoconto dei liquidi per la e-cig che gli avrei portato oggi.
I tabaccosi puri e le mie creazioni, tra cui Skifidor, Polo Nord, Biscotto felice e Fuck, il mio preferito.
Gli ho spiegato che mi deve dire come li percepisce e se li percepisce.
Se vuole qualche retrogusto particolare, che so...anice...cognac...mestruo...cadaverina.
Gli ho scritto una mail trillante perchè mi sciallo di brutto facendo il piccolo chimico.

Mi ha risposto stamattina con una mail molto, molto carina.
Ha vergato nella sua mail con la firma in gigantografia che rimane sempre incantato dal mio entusiasmo e che vuole assolutamente entrare a fare parte del mio giro svapatori solidali e bla bla...
E poi di nuovo quella frase che ogni tanto mi scriveva e mi irrita in maniera che...
_Mi stupisci ogni volta
_
Ma di che?
Perchè mi informo su una sigaretta elettronica senza seguire pedestremente il gregge?
perchè voglio sapere cosa inalo?
Mi sembra sempre che scenda dal pero.

Ha finito la mail scrivendo che oggi non avrebbe potuto essere a mia disposizione per impegni improvvisi e che forse...venerdi. Forse.
E poi un sacco di faccine sorridenti.


Mi sono sentita...liberata del mancato appuntamento.
Liberata perchè io non vorrei  finirci di nuovo in motel. No. Non vorrei. Non so bene perchè, non me ne fotte una minchia di andare a scartabellare nelle pieghe della mia rachitica ed egocentrica coscienza,  non lo sento sbagliato o penso a Mattia ma...
Boh.
Ho preso la palla al balzo e.
_Mi spiace, non posso io venerdi ma domani non so a che ora sono dalle tue parti e lascerò i liquidi magari a Pupillo o direttamente giù dai cerberi, così cominci a fumare e puoi scrivermi le tue impressioni._

Mi sono accorta dopo di non avere scritto nemmeno un ciao, da maleducata proprio.

Ovviamente non mi ha risposto.
Devo averlo gelato.
Ma.
Finchè c'è spazio tra me e lui io sto meglio.
Perchè poi quando lo vedo.
la guest, non io...



:festa::festa::festa::festa:





Sono furba eh?
Non mi cucca. 






Spero.



Paura.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2013)

edit.
chiedo scusa....se è anche mancanza di originalità ci sta.
sorry


----------



## ToyGirl (12 Marzo 2013)

Ma perchè? Non ti piace più come prima?....


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva;bt7679 ha detto:
			
		

> edit.
> chiedo scusa....se è anche mancanza di originalità ci sta.
> sorry


.....non ho mica capito....


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

ToyGirl;bt7680 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma perchè? Non ti piace più come prima?....


no no...mi piace ma...
Si fa troppe turbe.
Pare un lavoro.
E poi...

boh.
Non farmi domande.
Ho smesso di farmene pure io.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

> ...senza seguire pedestremente il gregge?
> perchè voglio sapere ...?
> Mi sembra sempre che scenda dal pero.




che bella sta frase.


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2013)

Non è che scende dal pero tebe...e che tu lo emozioni...


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

era il pedestremente che avrei cambiato con pedissequamente , poi mi sono accorta che hai ragione tu


----------



## Innominata (13 Marzo 2013)

"Tu mi stupisci sempre" a me pare proprio l'articolo più venduto, quello sempre d'effetto che si reputa vada bene per tutte. Ovvio dunque che non può andar bene per Tebe. Personalmente se la sentissi mi si rinsecchirebbero le endorfine, come se mi regalassero una bella camicetta di seta al compleanno, mentre mi spetterebbe un diadema intrecciato con l'erba gatta e altre erbe rare.
Io ho idea che questa storia debba essere fermata con un punto, magari con lo svolazzo, ma punto, prima che diventi una cosa di buona fattura tutta stazzonata e inzuppata nelle riparazioni e nei compromessi.
Anche nel ricordo il suo aspetto non sarebbe più lo stesso. Mi sa che Tebe lo sa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

Innominata;bt7688 ha detto:
			
		

> "Tu mi stupisci sempre" a me pare proprio l'articolo più venduto, quello sempre d'effetto che si reputa vada bene per tutte. Ovvio dunque che non può andar bene per Tebe. Personalmente se la sentissi mi si rinsecchirebbero le endorfine, come se mi regalassero una bella camicetta di seta al compleanno, mentre mi spetterebbe un diadema intrecciato con l'erba gatta e altre erbe rare.
> Io ho idea che questa storia debba essere fermata con un punto, magari con lo svolazzo, ma punto, prima che diventi una cosa di buona fattura tutta stazzonata e inzuppata nelle riparazioni e nei compromessi.
> Anche nel ricordo il suo aspetto non sarebbe più lo stesso. Mi sa che Tebe lo sa.


meglio il ricordo nostalgicamente pungente di un momento che la spossatezza per una trama che si logora troppo nel tempo. 
Altrimenti ha ragione Lothar:mrgreen:


----------

